# Coast Starlight vs. Pacific Surfliner



## Mary B. (Jun 17, 2021)

Does anyone know why the Business Class fare from LA to Santa Barbara is MORE expensive on the Surfliner than on the Starlight?
Thanks.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2021)

Surfliner probably sees more ridership in Business, being an intercity train, so the price is higher. Just my guess

Surfliner business is also better than Starlight business to most on this forum.


----------



## Mary B. (Jun 17, 2021)

Cal said:


> Surfliner probably sees more ridership in Business, being an intercity train, so the price is higher. Just my guess
> 
> Surfliner business is also better than Starlight business to most on this forum.


Thanks. Why do you say Surfliner business is better?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2021)

Mary B. said:


> Thanks. Why do you say Surfliner business is better?


You get a free drink (can be alcoholic) and a good snack box. You can also ask for more nonalcoholic drinks later on, and it's not that much more than coach.


----------



## Chas (Dec 14, 2021)

Cal said:


> You get a free drink (can be alcoholic) and a good snack box. You can also ask for more nonalcoholic drinks later on, and it's not that much more than coach.



_Minnapolis Star-Tribune_ columnist James Lileks reviews the Surfliner and that snack box here: LILEKS (James) :: The Bleat 2021 TUESDAY


----------



## Willbridge (Dec 14, 2021)

Mary B. said:


> Does anyone know why the Business Class fare from LA to Santa Barbara is MORE expensive on the Surfliner than on the Starlight?
> Thanks.


In the southbound direction especially, the _Coast Starlight _is subject to delays that don't affect the shorter trips of the _Surfliners._ That would affect demand.


----------



## MARC Rider (Dec 14, 2021)

Mary B. said:


> Thanks. Why do you say Surfliner business is better?


I would suspect that the BC seats on the Surfliner are more spacious/comfortable than the coach seats on the Surfliner. The business class seats on the starlight are the same Superliner coach seats that the coach passengers get. That's just my guess, as I haven't taken business class on either train.


----------



## Cal (Dec 14, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I would suspect that the BC seats on the Surfliner are more spacious/comfortable than the coach seats on the Surfliner.


I think the only difference is a bit of extra legroom.


----------

